# Honolulu Officer Critical in Motorcade Crash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The officer was a motorcycle escort for President Bush *










AP Photo/Charles Dharapak

A Hawaiian motorcycle police officer lies on the ground after an accident as President Bush 's motorcade heads to breakfast at Hickam Air Force Base in Honolulu, Hawaii, Nov. 21.









AP Photo/Charles Dharapak

Hawaiian police motorcycles were involved in an accident while escorting President Bush's motorcade, Nov. 21.









AP Photo/Charles Dharapak

Hawaiian police motorcycles involved in an earlier accident while escorting President Bush's motorcade, Nov. 21.

*Story by thehawaiichannel.com*

Three Honolulu police motorcycles in President George W. Bush's motorcade were involved in an accident on Tuesday morning at Hickam Air Force Base. 
A 30-year-old officer's condition has worsened. He was last reported in critical condition. He underwent surgery for internal bleeding. 
"The injuries are severe enough that it could go either way," Capt. Frank Fujii said. 
The officer is an eight-year veteran of the force. 
The two other officers involved were treated and released. One police witness said all he saw were flying bikes and bodies.

VIDEO: http://www.thehawaiichannel.com/video/10375548/index.html

"The roadway that they were traveling on was not the typical asphalt that is out there on the public roadways," Fujii said. 
The president apparently saw the injured officers. Moments before leaving he requested an update on their condition from Maj. Stephen Kornegay. The president gave the major a commemorative presidential coin for the hospitalized officer. 
"The president was very concerned," Fujii said. 
After they finished their motorcade duty, fellow officers gathered at Queen's. One said they do not resent that the incident happened during a motorcade. The officers said they consider protecting the president among their highest and proudest duties. 
The department said escort duty is no more hazardous than other solo bike assignments. 
"It's considered a hazardous assignment and they also take it because they love riding motorcycles. It's a passion for them," Fujii said. 
Bush arrived in Honolulu on Monday night for a brief stopover as he returned from a visit to Asia. 
It is Bush's second stopover in the islands since becoming president. He plans no public appearances or fundraisers.

Copyright 2006 by TheHawaiiChannel.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer in Bush motorcade accident dies

 
AP Photo: An unidentified Hawaiian motorcycle police officer lies on the ground after an accident as President...

HONOLULU - A motorcycle officer injured last week while escorting *President Bush* in the islands died Sunday, police said.

Steve Favela, 30, and two other officers crashed their cycles as the presidential motorcade was traveling across Hickam Air Force Base to meet troops for breakfast early Tuesday. The other officers were treated at The Queen's Medical Center and released.
Favela, an eight-year veteran of the Honolulu Police Department and father of four, had suffered internal injuries and had been listed in critical condition at the medical center.
Light rain had been falling on the partly cloudy morning, and some roads on the base were slick.
Members of the White House medical team - including an ambulance - were cut loose from the motorcade to help. Local ambulance and fire units also responded.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

RIP Brother....Ride on up


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

that sucks .. thats why im not a bike cop.. props to those who do


----------

